# Your Season in Review (2015-2016)



## thetrailboss (May 30, 2016)

Killington closed this weekend, so another season is in the books for NE skiers and riders (except for earning turns in the Presidentials and other places).  Snowbird also closed today too, so my season is now over.  Sure I could hike next weekend but I have WAY too much to do around the house considering that this weekend was skiing and working on our porch furniture.  

So how was it for you?  Highlights?  I know it was a tough season for a lot.  I visited Burke in February and it was abysmal.  I know that MRG only had a 40 day season.  I know that for a lot this was a season that never was.  That said, what are you proud of?

For me, a Vermonter by birth and now out here in the Wasatch for five years, this was promised to be a "good" season after four seasons below average and last season being WAY below normal.  At 460" this season was a bit lower than average (500" average), but it was way better than last year...100" more actually.  And this was more snow than the last few seasons.  Though we were a bit low, it skied oh so nicely.  I am thrilled that I got in 45 days lift served.  That is 5 better than last season and by far the most days I have skied after graduating into the "real world."  What is amazing is that if I had been around for Thanksgiving AND Christmas this would have been 50 easily.  

Other than quantity, I am so happy that I got to ski a lot of new terrain for me at Alta now that we had snow.  I got into Catherine's and got to get after some other lines on the High Traverse.  The trees I hit were nice.  I love the vibe of Alta and the great terrain.  

Snowbird has been pretty much my home, but again I got to ski some new lines for me in the Cirque and off the High Baldy Traverse.  It was great to explore and find lines that I thought were "too tough" and now are favorites of mine.  The new lodge is amazing and the vibe this season was great.  

I also got to hit a NEW ski area this season and that was Cherry Peak.  Yes, they have some work to do and yes they are not a huge place, but I give them credit.  

I'm thrilled that my wife had a solid season and returned to Snowbird for the first time since her ACL tear in 2012.  I'm also happy that she understands how special it is for me to ski there and lets me go as much as I do.  

After five years out here I can honestly say that being a Vermont skier allows me to appreciate the terrain out here and smile every day I am on the slopes.  As the years go by fewer folks on here remember me as the guy who skied Sugarbush and/or Burke every weekend, got into the annual debates of who was King of Fall--"Killington vs. Sunday River", posted from Tux, or skied the thinly covered "technical" trails of MRG or the Lyndon Outing Club.  I've gotten used to the "Steeper than Hell" terrain out here, avalanche danger, open bowls, wild weather above treeline, and deep snow.  But I still go for the tight trees, technical lines, and steep fall-lines when I can.  

I look forward to, God willing, many more seasons to come for me on both coasts.  :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 30, 2016)

I had a great time in the bar at Wildcat this season.  

The end.


----------



## Edd (May 30, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I had a great time in the bar at Wildcat this season.
> 
> The end.



That's every season.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 30, 2016)

I had a good season. Of course we could have used more natural snow but with today's snowmaking capabilities you don't feel the dearth of natural snow as much. At least at the areas that pump it out. I'm not saying I didn't get to ski natural snow only terrain this year, I did & savored every moment of it. Some of it was actually quite good if you timed it right. That's the case any season. I came up a couple of days short of my normal total skiing days but not by much. I always wish I had skied more days. Enjoyed myself on the slopes both by myself or skiing with friends & that's what counts. Had a lot of laughs with old friends & new in the lodge & tailgating. Wish I had picked up a few more days towards the end of the season but that's partially my fault. I really have no complaints.


----------



## cdskier (May 31, 2016)

I believe I made the best of a weak season. My days, miles, and vertical were all down about 20-25%, however my vertical per day was actually up almost 10% over last year. Granted part of the reason the vertical per day is up has to do with skiing more groomers and less bumps and trees (didn't make it in the woods once this year).

On the plus side there were some "firsts" for me this season. I hiked over to Castlerock which I had never done before. Really rewarding and great experience. I also competed in my first ever race (the Stein's Challenge) and had a blast. I also made it a point to get out at 8am more on the weekends instead of waiting until closer to 9am even though only a few lifts are open at 8. That extra hour makes a huge difference especially in a year like this where conditions sometimes deteriorated rapidly throughout the day.

And here's a video "Season in review" that I put together last weekend...
https://youtu.be/wNpmdTmTxLw


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2016)

Edd said:


> That's every season.



Well yes however, most seasons have numerous other highlights to discuss.  I was mainly being facetious.

I'll expand to say I had a good time despite the worst conditions overall for a season since I first got on snow in the early 80s. Only a few days were conditions so poor that I wished I hadn't bothered skiing, but I was always glad to go hang in the mountains.

Hopefully next season is better.


----------



## prsboogie (May 31, 2016)

I let the "it's a terrible season" mantra get the best of me and will never do that again. The dozen days i did get out were great, any time I can ski with my kids is a great time. I also got my wife out for 4-5 days (half days) which is 3-4 more than she has ever done in one season and she actually really enjoyed herself. She is looking forward to lessons and getting more comfortable next season.  I look forward to next season and to finally make it up to the Summit, especially if Nick is able to push it to the end of February like he mentioned.


----------



## SkiFanE (May 31, 2016)

My optimistic outlook carried me through the winter. Still skied every weekend and vacation. No trees. No bumps. I dealt with it all. Until the spring. At least at SR there were no spring bumps whatsoever. So with lots to do in flatlands I couldn't waste my time on another icy groomer day. I usually go a day or two in spring to K once SR closes, but didn't seem worth it with few bumps on SS. Even though my FB and IG feeds showed bumps - seems like they were always mowed down for weekend. I can't even remember my last day - early April I think.  I've moved on - glad I didn't hurt myself another season. Although my 15yo tore her ACL her last day on icy beginner trail - surgery in a couple weeks and most likely out for next season . And she has been in SR ski programs since she was 5yo and was hoping to coach next winter - worked so hard learning this winter and building relationships with instructors - which is huge bummer. Still paying for her pass in the hopes she may be somewhat capable, even though doctor says no way. So I guess given all this - yeah the season sucked!


----------



## SkiFanE (May 31, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I had a good season. Of course we could have used more natural snow but with today's snowmaking capabilities you don't feel the dearth of natural snow as much. At least at the areas that pump it out. I'm not saying I didn't get to ski natural snow only terrain this year, I did & savored every moment of it. Some of it was actually quite good if you timed it right. That's the case any season. I came up a couple of days short of my normal total skiing days but not by much. I always wish I had skied more days. Enjoyed myself on the slopes both by myself or skiing with friends & that's what counts. Had a lot of laughs with old friends & new in the lodge & tailgating. Wish I had picked up a few more days towards the end of the season but that's partially my fault. I really have no complaints.


Timing was everything this winter. I was able to get one storm between the snow and rain (about 12 hr gap it seemed every storm) then freeze. That was a great day. Then the next day sucked lol.


----------



## Bostonian (May 31, 2016)

This year was okay... The winter did suck, but I did have a few good days out on the snow.  Happy to have gotten out when I did and the only setback was when I ended up taking that nasty fall in march.   Healed up now, was able to get one last run at Wildcat, which really made up for it.  

Going to get myself into better shape for next season, and cannot wait to get my 5 year old out on the snow again too!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 31, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> Timing was everything this winter. I was able to get one storm between the snow and rain (about 12 hr gap it seemed every storm) then freeze. That was a great day. Then the next day sucked lol.


Like I said that's normally the case in New England, even in the best of years. You can have a big dump & skiing is great for a few days. Then it rains on top of it & freezes up afterwards. You then have to wait for the next dump & the cycle starts all over. That's New England skiing.


----------



## gmcunni (May 31, 2016)

as others have said, i let the poor snow season affect me more than i wish it had.  

what i didn't like:
possibly my worst season in 10 years, in terms of day count.
didn't get further north than Mount Snow
Christmas week was a bust

what i did like:
got to try a new mountain, Eldora in CO
got two trips to CO (albeit not much each trip)
2nd day @ Breck my daughter declared it her best day of skiing ever

planning for a better year in 16/17 - purchased a non-blacked out Peak Pass and will make every effort to get the most out of it.

My Season:
*2015/16 *
MT Snow - 12.29 1.24 3.12 3.26
Sundown - 1.17 2.27
Eldora - 1.30
Berkshire East - 2.12
Catamount - 2.21
Butternut - 3.6
Breckenridge - 4.9 4.10


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> I usually go a day or two in spring to K once SR closes, but didn't seem worth it with few bumps on SS. Even though my FB and IG feeds showed bumps - seems like they were always mowed down for weekend.!



This is where Killington is different than most other mountains in New England.  When the snow is soft in the spring they have so much traffic from great ability bump skiers that by midday you wouldn't know the trail was groomed the night before. 

Hope your daughter's surgery goes well and her recovery is swift.


----------



## drjeff (May 31, 2016)

I guess that I can say with how much I love the sport of skiing that I've never had a "bad" season in the almost 40 years I've been a skier.

This one will be memorable for a few reasons.

- I'll remember the powder turns that I got because they weren't so many of them that they all blended together

- I'll remember days where I logged over 20k vertical on a beginner trail since it was the only real option on multiple weekends - that's a memory I hope I won't ever have to repeat!

- I'll remember my last lift served day of the season in late April at Killington because it was everything that "late season" spring skiing at Killington can be

- Lastly the memory from this season that I will keep for years is one that happened in Late February at a small mountain in Eastern NY, where I got to watch all the effort that my daughter has put into her ski racing career come together and then the look on her face when I got to tell her that she had finally reached the podium and at the same time qualified for the Northeast Regional championships - that day by far offset all the frustration that mother nature provided this past ski season


----------



## thetrailboss (May 31, 2016)

Nice to see so many folks responding and talking about what worked!  :beer:


----------



## machski (May 31, 2016)

I had a great season, weather aside.  The Max Pass add on paid huge dividends with a great MLK weekend in the woods at Tremblant.  Got a bit of woods in at home base SR, very thin and technical but hey, it's what makes the east the east.  April and May were a great end cap, after such a crummy season, to have great snow as late as we did was awesome (lack of bumps at SR in April aside).


----------



## JimG. (May 31, 2016)

Learned about skiing in Canada.

That was the high point. Other than that a rarely earned grade of "F" regarding conditions but still fun as usual.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 31, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Learned about skiing in Canada.
> 
> That was the high point. Other than that a rarely earned grade of "F" regarding conditions but still fun as usual.



I need to get to Canada.  I need to get to Montana.  Looks like next season I will have the opportunity to go to Switzerland for a week or so. Giddy up.


----------



## JimG. (May 31, 2016)

I have been researching and there are tons of ski areas in Canada. 

I could spend the remainder of my ski life exploring them all. Got off to a good start, plan to return and then explore more next season.


----------



## Domeskier (May 31, 2016)

Had a nice winter skiing seeded bumps in the Poconos and an awesome spring on Superstar.  Hoping to get a day or two in a dome over the summer.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I have been researching and there are tons of ski areas in Canada.
> 
> I could spend the remainder of my ski life exploring them all. Got off to a good start, plan to return and then explore more next season.



I just applied to renew my passport. I've been wanting to ski in PQ for years, but haven't made the effort. 

Seeing the trip reports from you and others at least inspired me to be prepared. I may not get there next season, but it sure was frustrating seeing all that snow up there within driving range and not being able to go.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 31, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Learned about skiing in Canada.
> 
> That was the high point.


As I've said before we first skied up there over 20 years ago (QC). The reason we first went was the same reason most went this year, no snow in NE & abundant snow up there. Been back about a 1/2 dozen times. It was never on any ones radar until just recently. Skied Mount Tremblant & Grey Rocks (now defunct) 30 years ago but for different reasons. Grey Rocks was a self contained area with it's own hotel & a swinging singles scene. They were also noted for their ski school. I don't know why it failed because it always seemed to be pretty popular. It was just down the road from Mount Tremblant.


----------



## snoseek (May 31, 2016)

After 4 challenging years we got back to average and average was never so good. December, january and march were off the hook. February was sunny with one 3 footer in the middle. Ill be thrilled with another average year if it comes next season.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruffy (May 31, 2016)

Challenging year, but I still had a great time skiing with new and old ski buds. 

Highlights:

My first time to Taos. Loved all the expert terrain and nonstop bumps. We only had one new snow day, but the conditions were great, regardless. Katchina bowl was awesome, but the bowl aside, the mountain has so many other bumped glade runs, you can spend a lot of time there and not get bored. 

Spring bumps at Stowe with some new ski buds.

Ditto at Killington with some not new ski friends, but some that I had the pleasure of skiing more with this past season, than seasons past.

Our annual VT Sugarbush house trips with our gang of 8. 

Skiing with the crew at Hunter. 

Low points:

I can't remember a day I actually skied in the woods this past season in the NE.

Didn't make it to MRG once.


----------



## dlague (May 31, 2016)

My season was a mixed bag.  While the mountains struggled to get fully open we skied what we could get and had lots of fun while we are out there.  Cannon had days where skiing seemed more like ice skating.  It was a season where "some" ski areas actually never got to 100% open in the east.  This all led to us considering and eventually having a vacation out in Colorado.  That week was an eye opener as was Banff the year before.  I wanted ski bigger mountains.  This in turn led to seeking work and eventually moving to Colorado.  Overall, we had many days in the Northeast that were actually a lot of fun skiing places like Sugarbush on a 6-8 inch powder day or skiing Killington in March and not having he whole place 100% open but conditions were good where things were open or Okemo where skiing started very firm then softened enough to lay down some nice arcs.  Cannon as usual has it good days and it's bad, but even the bad days fun could be found by avoiding certain trails.  We skied some local hills like Pats Peak and Ragged where the trails count was limited but conditions were good on what was open.

Everyday in Colorado whether on vacation or this spring have been great and made up for the lack of trails/snow back east.  We have not skied much out here yet but Cooper as a really cool place - small for Colorado standards but the backside trails is where it is at there.  Loveland and A Basin have been our favorites so far since they are not so developed and just have wide open terrain yet you can ski make runs that are reminiscent of New England skiing.  Keystone was big and they have big trails like New England mountains on steroids.  There is hike to open terrain but we did not go there.  Many diss Keystone but it too is a lot of fun and some of the bump runs there took the friggin wind out of me (altitude + work).

Overall, we had a great season - oh wait!  We are still having a great season!


----------



## ironhippy (May 31, 2016)

This season inspired me to get into winter biking. I biked more in March than I skied.

Next season I'll be skiing when the snow is good and biking when the snow is bad. Can't wait.

Best skiing of my season was closing down Mont Saint Anne at the end of April, that was also my only trip away.


----------



## jaytrem (May 31, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Learned about skiing in Canada.
> 
> That was the high point. Other than that a rarely earned grade of "F" regarding conditions but still fun as usual.



Where did you go in CA?

My season worked out quite well.  Most days I was with my 2 4-year old daughters, so the warmer weather was actually helpful.  Surprisingly they like to ski all day, lots of work and lots of fun.  Did probably around 15-20 days with them and maybe 4 in the East without them.  I'm not much of a counter.  Also managed to get a trip in to Northern BC.  Been dreaming of that one for a while, and with the dollar being so good I figured it was time to head back to Canada.  Flew into Prince George and hit areas to the North, South, East and West of there.  We lucked out and half of them were powder days and a couple with left over powder.  They didn't have a great season up there, so we were very lucky indeed.  If anybody is into surface lifts, Northern BC is the place to be.  There's a couple 2000 footers with nothing but t-bars.  Only negative on the trip was the little area right in Price George was closed due to lack of snow (Hart Highlands).  Not sure I'll ever get back there, it's a bit of a trek, but you never know.


----------



## Cornhead (May 31, 2016)

It sucked, but the beginning and end were pretty good. I got four days in at Snow Ridge early that were 18-22". I'd hoped the lake snow would continue and I could run up there to get my powder fixes, but the LES machine stopped and never started back up. Had a great couple days at Jay in March. The trees skied great, only tree skiing I got in all year. I think Jay did alot better this year than anywhere else South of the border.

The Spring season at K was pretty good. A cool Spring and K's snowmaking prowess allowed me to ski until 5/29. I don't keep track of days, but I figure I got about 30 less than last year. This has been my longest season however, October to the end of May. It was my first time skiing in October.


----------



## 4aprice (May 31, 2016)

The bad was self evident.  Warmest, least snowiest (for most in the northeast) wasn't able to even start before the 24th of January and the eastern portion of the season ended for me mid March and only featured 14 days.  Ate (yum,yum) 5 ski VT passes and other deals I got at ski shows and Warren Miller in the pre season.  Not normal for us.

There was good though too.  Camelback made the most of what is a powerful snowmaking system and got the entire mountain open quickly and spent a lot of time resurfacing before the weekends making the home front skiing pretty decent.    CBK was also on the northern edge of the 1 decent snowstorm that came through down here so we actually had a good covering for about 2 weeks at one point of the season.

I also pay quite a bit of attention to the weather (not as much as the guys who read the models) but I realized pretty early that this particular El Nino was not going to be kind to the east coast and rearranged my plans.  While feasting on Vt Passes is not so fun I redirected the resources to expanding my western trip.  Was always going but added some extras by holding off on my trips up north.  It was the highlight of the year.



steamboat1 said:


> Like I said that's normally the case in New England, even in the best of years. You can have a big dump & skiing is great for a few days. Then it rains on top of it & freezes up afterwards. You then have to wait for the next dump & the cycle starts all over. That's New England skiing.



While I admire the go-get-em attitude of the eastern skier as I get older the less I want to ski the hard surfaces.  I get spoiled with my western trips and hope someday to get out there for good.  It was so good out there this year.













Domeskier said:


> Had a nice winter skiing seeded bumps in the Poconos and an awesome spring on Superstar.  Hoping to get a day or two in a dome over the summer.



Hey the Pocono's take a lot of ribbing but they held there own this past season.  Here's a shot of my favorite day in early March.






Their efforts this past winter sold me on another pass and along with a max pass I should have a very full season ahead with skiing in PA, VT, NH, ME, Colorado and Utah, already payed for BTW.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JimG. (May 31, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> Where did you go in CA?



Mont St. Anne and Le Massif.

Loved both mountains.


----------



## jaytrem (May 31, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Mont St. Anne and Le Massif.
> 
> Loved both mountains.



Nice, that's my very early plan for next year. Have never been anywhere in Eastern Canada except the Townships.


----------



## JimG. (May 31, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> Nice, that's my very early plan for next year. Have never been anywhere in Eastern Canada except the Townships.



Going to spend one week doing the same this coming season and spend at least 3 days at Le Massif. 

Also want to do another week up in QC a few days at Le Valinouet (100% natural snow) in the Lac St Jean/Sanguenay region then back to Tremblant to check that out. Mont Comi instead of Valinouet also a possibility.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 31, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> Nice, that's my very early plan for next year. Have never been anywhere in Eastern Canada except the Townships.


I hope you realize it's not always good up there. Average snowfall is only about 150". They do tend to hold the snow they get though because of less rain events. Snowmaking helps too. Base elevations are close to zero especially at Le Massif & Sainte Anne. Being close to the St. Lawrence also has an effect with humidity & frozen conditions at lower elevations sometimes. Just sayin. St. Anne, Le Rolais & Stoneham do a great job grooming, Le Massif not so much. Also Le Rolais & Stoneham are not near the St Lawrence & have less effect from the seaway.


----------



## JimG. (May 31, 2016)

It's not always good anywhere.

Conditions were typical spring hard pack when I went. Good on aspects that faced the sun.

I was happy with the amount of snow and plentiful tree skiing. And there were plenty of steep long bump trails that were wall to wall bumps top to bottom 2000' vert.


----------



## jaytrem (May 31, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Going to spend one week doing the same this coming season and spend at least 3 days at Le Massif.
> 
> Also want to do another week up in QC a few days at Le Valinouet (100% natural snow) in the Lac St Jean/Sanguenay region then back to Tremblant to check that out. Mont Comi instead of Valinouet also a possibility.



Good stuff, Sanguenay is also part of my plan.  We usually do 1 place per day, 2 if there is night skiing available at a smaller place.  I post the proposed plan tomorrow.  Tons of places in PQ that I don't know much about.  Figure I could knock out about 15 new places on the trip (my annual goal is 10 new places per year).

As for the conditions that steamboat mentions, thanks for the heads up, but I'm not really concerned.  I just love checking out new places regardless of conditions or size.


----------



## Brad J (May 31, 2016)

The season was very uninspiring, late start , to many warm rain freeze cycles, no bumps, tree's, natural snow trails=BORING !!!!! I did have one week at snowbird that was great, kept me somewhat sane.. Trying to plan for a comeback tour for next year, at 62 not going to be able to waste years like last year


----------



## Not Sure (May 31, 2016)

Best 2 days were at the Summit! Moguled myself out , drought here for me at home although I hear Camelback had a decent amount just didn't make it up there . I need to scout some local hills for the possibility of an unexpected 30'' dump all my other BC places 20 miles away were barren this year. 
From the sounds of things the Poconos had better coverage and conditions than New England . They simply have less acreage to cover would be my reasoning. Local Bear Creek invested in a water chilling system to cool the feed water to the guns sounds like it paid off for them . 
I try to pick my days for best conditions vs weekends . My schedule is flexible so sometimes I bail but good conditioned groomers are boring so I head to work after a few hours. my trips were shorter than usual but still good to clear my lungs out.
Skied faster than usual so I think I skied the same vertical average as last year but definite fun level was less. more binding releases too


----------



## Zand (May 31, 2016)

Definitely an eyeopener for me. Uninspiring is the first word that comes to mind. Didn't start the season until the end of January. Never wanted to go to VT just to ski groomers because I knew I'd have to probably go all the way to Jay to find woods that were open. Had 2 decent spring days in March, but by the time I started having fun it was over. Told myself I would make up for it with a couple spring days at Killington, but of course I came up with excuses every weekend until this past Saturday when I set the alarm to get up there for closing day. Ended up being like the rest of the days, talked myself out of it.

By far the least days I've skied in a season since 2002 when I was still a beginner. I still haven't gotten over being spoiled by living in the NEK for 4 years and having Jay as close as Wachusett is now, but the past couple years I still made the drive up to VT a few times anyway. Not once this year. 

I guess I at least picked a good year to basically take a year off. It certainly fueled the fire inside of me and I'm already jonesing to get next year started. Peak pass will do me well as I'll have an incentive to go up there whenever I feel like it and not feel like I'm wasting money.


----------



## jimk (Jun 1, 2016)

I am trying to be sympathetic with all you NE guys over your very sub-par season.  It's just that I've lived through so many similar winters down here in the mid-A over the last 50 years.  Most of you have a great attitude and next season will be a whole new ballgame.  Sorry to hear about young skiers getting serious injuries. 

I had a good season because I am at a stage of life when I can get out west quite a bit now to ski.  That's a big positive, but the negative is that I am old and great mtns like Snowbird, Alta, and Aspen Highlands can kick my butt.  But that's the kind of a$$ whipping I'll live with

I spent parts of 32 days in Utah or Colorado this winter including flying and rest days.  I made three different trips via air travel and they were from approximately one to two weeks in duration.  I skied 30 days total, 23 out west and 7 in the mid-Atlantic.  I caught a lot of excellent snow conditions including fresh snow as deep as two feet in both WV (Winter Storm Jonas) and UT.  I learned that I'm not such a great skier in two feet of new snow, especially if it is slightly heavy or a day or two old or served on unforgiving terrain.  Coming from VA I really don't have much prior experience in such conditions.  But it is a learnable skill and I think I skied the deep stuff a little better later in the season by the fourth or fifth time in it.  The people in UT ski two feet of new snow like we ski six inches of new snow.  They just blast through double diamond pitches at full tilt with little turning, part of the confidence for that comes with home field advantage and repeated exposure.  

I spent even more time skiing out west two seasons ago (2015) and I am gradually gaining the confidence to dress LIGHT enough to be comfortable.  It's hard to overstate the difference in that regard between the East and the West.  A 40 degree partly sunny day in UT or CO feels like a 55 degree day in the East, even in the mid-Atlantic.  I guess it is the lower humidity and the more intense sunshine at higher altitude.  The microclimate around SLC and the Wasatch is truly remarkable.  There were many winter mornings at my son's apt in SLC that were mild with high temps heading for 60+, yet skiing generally remained excellent at the ski areas 30 mins away.  I guess a 5000' elevation rise will do that 

I did ten days at Snowbird with at least one day there in the months of Jan, Feb, Mar and April. That mtn wore me out at times.  Gradually, I learned to ski it a little more within my comfort zone.  It helped that the last few days there Mineral Basin was more often open.  It holds the most mellow terrain compared to the generally steeper frontside.  Speaking of Snowbird frontside, I skied Great Scott a bunch of times and had never gotten to ski it before.  My son took me to a lot of fun advanced stuff at the Bird including Gad Valley side country.  I skied Gunsight trail at Alta for first time, a fun and not too difficult hike-to adventure. I skied five days at Park City and enjoyed the heck out of the new combined layout.  I guess I spent one day skiing only PC side, one day skiing only Canyons side, but three days roaming back and forth between both.  It is a huge, huge playground now.  I don't subscribe with those snow and terrain snobs who bad mouth it.  There are plenty of black diamonds there, perhaps not quite as gnarly or sustained, but still a challenge for all but the gods.  The elevations are lower than LCC and BCC, but in good mid-winter conditions the snow is still excellent.  I skied two days at Deer Valley, first time ever there. I was amazed how well patronized it is.  It does not suffer in the shadow of its bigger neighbor.  There is definitely a market for upscale skiing.  The food there is great and a good value for what you get.  There is a ton of staff on the mtn and they do a particularly great job monitoring/managing lift lines.  The grooming is impeccable.  My wife and I went into the Stein Eriksen Lodge for a looksee and it's like a shrine/museum.  Very special ambiance, too bad I went too late for a chance for a live Stein sighting:-(

I'm glad I got seven days at my local mid-Atlantic ski areas as I feel great loyalty towards them.  Pretty amazing, but possibly my deepest pow day of the year was a two+ footer in WV in Jan during Winter Storm Jonas.  It's all good.  No New England skiing for me this winter.  I suppose I picked a good year to skip that, but I've enjoyed many great trips up there in the past, often as an escape from wimpy mid-A winters. 

 Here are some pics from winter 2016.

I met the Trailboss on Apr 3 at Snowbird:  I'm in VA hoodie, he's second from right.





With a patroler friend at Canaan Valley, WV in Jan:





With a treeskier buddy at Timberline, WV:





One of my son's friends on something steep just over from Great Scott at Snowbird:





Red Lens Line, a side country run at Snowbird.  The skier is one of my geezer buddies, age mid-60s.


----------



## jimk (Jun 1, 2016)

My son dropping into Daly Chutes area at Deer Valley, UT, March:





Gunsight trail at Alta, early April.  Gotta hike up a short distance from behind, then you drop into notch in center of this photo.  Alta is an especially beautiful spot:





My wife has retired from downhill skiing, but she still likes to accompany me on some of my trips.  Here snowshoeing in LCC near Alta.





My son in Olympic Bowl at Aspen Highlands, February; another gorgeous ski area with fabulous terrain.





Empty glades on Canyons side of Park City:


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 1, 2016)

I had fun. :beer:


----------



## jimk (Jun 1, 2016)

Hanging Valley area at Snowmass, CO.






skiNEwhere in Hanging Valley glades.  He roomed with my son and I for several days in Aspen in early Feb.  Conditions were superb at that time.  I didn't get any better shots of him because I couldn't keep up with him!





My vote for best patrol shack location in America, Aspen Highlands, CO:





Aspen Highlands is the kind of place you just want to stop and stare sometimes.





Apr 1, 2016 was possibly my favorite ski day of the season.  This is a morning shot of mid-A friends in Mineral Basin at Snowbird.  Snow was perfect, sun was bright, temps just right to keep snow powdery, and a bunch of fun friends from the mid-A were there with me.  Thank you Lord for the good times!


----------



## ironhippy (Jun 1, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Going to spend one week doing the same this coming season and spend at least 3 days at Le Massif.
> 
> Also want to do another week up in QC a few days at Le Valinouet (100% natural snow) in the Lac St Jean/Sanguenay region then back to Tremblant to check that out. Mont Comi instead of Valinouet also a possibility.



If you're considering Mont Comi, also take a look at Val D'Irene (Amqui) http://www.valdi.ski/en

It's just a bit south of Comi and have some great terrain (their northside is very steep)


----------



## dlague (Jun 1, 2016)

jimk said:


> Hanging Valley area at Snowmass, CO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This post and the other are great!  I am with you!  Those who had the chance to go out west or other places probably have a little bit of a different perspective.  In fact, it helps to forget the bad days.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 1, 2016)

jimk said:


> My son dropping into Daly Chutes area at Deer Valley, UT, March:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome post and pics!  So great meeting you this season JimK.  Hope to see you next year!


----------



## The Sneak (Jun 1, 2016)

This season sucked ass. Got half my normal days in.

Best day? April 10th at Stowe. Midwinter conditions and even some pow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 1, 2016)

Very preliminary Quebec plan...


Day/Night

Dartmoth/GleasonMassif Du Sud/OriginalSt Anne/RalaisMassifStonham/CastorGrand FondsEdouardValinouet/Lac VertAdstockWhaleback

Leaving from Wilmington VT.  Advice is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Brad J (Jun 1, 2016)

Jim, thanks for sharing the pictures, are you planning to go to Whistler with Epic/ Pugski  gathering ??


----------



## JimG. (Jun 1, 2016)

ironhippy said:


> If you're considering Mont Comi, also take a look at Val D'Irene (Amqui) http://www.valdi.ski/en
> 
> It's just a bit south of Comi and have some great terrain (their northside is very steep)



I have looked at Val D'Irene also thanks. May wind up doing a week trip up that way and another week at  MSA/Le Massif. A lot will depend on snow conditions also.


----------



## SnowRock (Jun 2, 2016)

Lower total days versus the season prior which is too be expected considering for 14/15 I was out pre-Thanksgiving and into April.

Did manage to make it to Jackson Hole for the first time, was well timed for a decent snowfall and loved the mountain. Pow day tram line was all that you would expect as well. Got my money's worth out of my mountain collective pass with out of that trip/stowe visits which was nice... locked in to the collective again this year and hope to use it for two trips west.


----------



## abc (Jun 2, 2016)

What season are we talking about?

Oh, the season where non-northeast skiers come to gloat (why can't  they gloat over in the western focus forums?)

I spend the majority of my season out west. But that's not by choice. My # of days were only 2/3 of what I should have had. The missing days are all the days I would have skied in the northeast. 

So, as good as my season out west were, I'm not in the mood to shove it to the face of those who aren't in position to go out west as much as I could.


----------



## Pez (Jun 2, 2016)

Guys - great pics!  

My season was OK, but a definitely downer after last year.  I did discover Butternut Basin which did an amazing job of snow-making and getting 100% open.  Hit Mt Snow a number of times for only 25 bucks which is always nice.  

Highlight would be Mt Snow with a long time friend and his son.  Standout day not because of the conditions, which were OK considering, but because of the company i was with.  Some seasons that the best you can hope for.  

Things could always be worse, so i try not to complain, too much.


----------



## jimk (Jun 2, 2016)

Brad J said:


> Jim, thanks for sharing the pictures, are you planning to go to Whistler with Epic/ Pugski  gathering ??


Hey Brad.  Good chance I'll go, perhaps with my son?  Won't decide until later.  Need to see how some other things line up for next winter.  W/B is a bucket list destination for all North Americans and I've never been.  The trip "meisters" are a real fun Canadian couple I've known for several years.  How about you?


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 2, 2016)

abc said:


> What season are we talking about?
> 
> Oh, the season where non-northeast skiers come to gloat (why can't  they gloat over in the western focus forums?)
> 
> ...



Not sure where you are coming from with this.  I don't want to gloat but I do like to share my skiing experiences with others and like to do so through pictures.  Yes I have connections out west and get out there when ever I can but I don't mean to shove it in anyone's face. My photography is to show people the wonderful snow and places I've been fortunate enough to travel to.  Heck a majority of my days are still spent in the Pocono Mountains for which I get lots of ribbing for but I don't care because its still skiing and that's how I like to spend my winters.  BTW in winters such as the one previous to this, I took and posted many pictures of the northeast too.  You got 2/3's of your normal days, congrats, I got less then 1/2 of mine.  To those who have not been out there I highly recommend you go.  It is well worth the effort and expense and will provide you with memories you will never forget.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ.  .


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 2, 2016)

It was a great season to have little money for skiing. Thanks to my friends who got me out the .glad I bought peaks pass I had more fun in late March at Hunter then most if season conditions wise.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Jun 2, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Not sure where you are coming from with this.  I don't want to gloat but I do like to share my skiing experiences with others and like to do so through pictures.  Yes I have connections out west and get out there when ever I can but I don't mean to shove it in anyone's face. My photography is to show people the wonderful snow and places I've been fortunate enough to travel to.  Heck a majority of my days are still spent in the Pocono Mountains for which I get lots of ribbing for but I don't care because its still skiing and that's how I like to spend my winters.  BTW in winters such as the one previous to this, I took and posted many pictures of the northeast too.  You got 2/3's of your normal days, congrats, I got less then 1/2 of mine.  To those who have not been out there I highly recommend you go.  It is well worth the effort and expense and will provide you with memories you will never forget.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ.  .



I am like you!  No gloating intended - thinking is that people might be interested in the experience and not so much pissed  that someone is still skiing.  The western trip reports mid winter are never an issue.


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 2, 2016)

dlague said:


> I am like you!  No gloating intended - thinking is that people might be interested in the experience and not so much pissed  that someone is still skiing.  The western trip reports mid winter are never an issue.



OMG I hope the western reports don't stop.  Love reading TR's by yourself, Trailboss, Snoseek, et al and love JimK's diaries of his adventures (ah to be retired one of these days).  The trip reports are my favorite section of the board west and east.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Jun 2, 2016)

Well I have a couple more left to go so ......


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 2, 2016)

To me the Western pics are like looking at Tahiti, Hawaii, Amalfi Coast...yawn.  Places I have no hope visiting in the next decade (getting last kid through college loan-free til you're 63 will dull your expectations) so can't even bother looking at. Show me a MRG or SB or SkiThe East type stuff is what gets me wet .  THAT I can drool over.  Plus my kids have zero interest in a ski vacation - they'd rather go to a beach place in winter (but we don't do that either). My middle kid asked me the other day why we insist on no college loans, I said the vacation Instead would be funner, but seeing them have a good launch to life is more important to us. We all pick and choose differently.  (Plus we never let them forget what martyrs we are for them..hehe..)

so so pics are not rubbing it in, they're just boring


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 2, 2016)

abc said:


> What season are we talking about?
> 
> Oh, the season where non-northeast skiers come to gloat (why can't  they gloat over in the western focus forums?)
> 
> ...



As said, that was not the intent of me or others.  I also recall that 2014-2015 was EPIC on the east coast and SUCKED for the west.  I don't recall any former NE'ers in the west complaining of photos from the east.  In fact, I cheered (and returned for a visit).


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 2, 2016)

I Joined the forum to see pictures that can't be seen without logging in . Never got the feeling that anyone here was gloating . Like Fan I'm at a point where cash is short and my other hobby drains my allotment . Things are getting better slowly but I hope to get more New England trips ,let alone get out West again or even another Heli trip like 30yrs ago .My skiing vicariously isn't all that bad ,glad some ones getting SNOW somewhere. 
Sometime the grass is Greener and sometimes not.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 2, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> I Joined the forum to see pictures that can't be seen without logging in . Never got the feeling that anyone here was gloating . Like Fan I'm at a point where cash is short and my other hobby drains my allotment . Things are getting better slowly but I hope to get more New England trips ,let alone get out West again or even another Heli trip like 30yrs ago .My skiing vicariously isn't all that bad ,glad some ones getting SNOW somewhere.
> Sometime the grass is Greener and sometimes not.



in my 45 ski years only went west once - to Tahoe when conditions were no different than East. I believe it's just better to have no clue what your missing. If I knew - would make it difficult (or I'd have to be even more frugal than I am now to get out there lol). I truly feel fortunate skiing 50-60 days/year in East.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2016)

With a toddler, non-skiing wife, busy work schedule and  parents retired in Florida, a Western ski trip isn't on my radar probably for at least a decade.  I hate Florida, but cherish family.  So, if I'm getting on a plane somewhere it's Florida.

Still enjoy the Western stoke.  And I actually get more jealous of seeing great Eastern skiing stoke than Western because I don't feel like I'm missing something when I see Colorado trip reports.  I see a good TR from the east and it's likely from somewhere within three hours from me, which means I'm missing out on something much more easily attainable.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 2, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> in my 45 ski years only went west once - to Tahoe when conditions were no different than East. I believe it's just better to have no clue what your missing. If I knew - would make it difficult (or I'd have to be even more frugal than I am now to get out there lol). I truly feel fortunate skiing 50-60 days/year in East.



I'm not so sure about not knowing what you're missing. I truly believe if I skied powder everyday I would quit skiing or not nearly ski as much, it would be boring after some time. I like the challenging East conditions , I've heard it said many times if you learn to ski in the East you can ski anywhere and I think that's a true statement. 50-60 days was my best year in the 80's In Pa. SR's a far better!


----------



## xlr8r (Jun 2, 2016)

Definitely a bad year in quality and quantity of skiing.  High point was getting out west to Steamboat for 5 days, but only got 3 inches of new snow while I was there.  In the east only did 2 overnight trips which is less than half of my usual.  One to Sugarloaf/Sunday River over new years which was still early season conditions, and one in late January to Killington which actually had some good snow both man made and a little bit of natural.  Otherwise I did a few day trips to Loon which ranged from okay to good, but never any fresh snow. 

I feel like I kinda jinxed the season by buying new Brahmas and a MAX pass before the season.  I was planning on having such a great season, but the conditions just never delivered.  Other than another MAX pass I'm not making any major gear purchases this off season.

At least I went out west this year as next year it looks like a family trip to Hawaii is gonna happen instead.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't mind western trip reports. 

I could travel west for skiing whenever; I'm an eastern skier.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 2, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Still enjoy the Western stoke.  And I actually get more jealous of seeing great Eastern skiing stoke than Western because I don't feel like I'm missing something when I see Colorado trip reports.  I see a good TR from the east and it's likely from somewhere within three hours from me, which means I'm missing out on something much more easily attainable.



I have mixed opinions on the western pics. On the one hand I'm certainly jealous, but on the other hand you raise a very valid point about a good eastern TR being worse if you missed out on that when it was so close.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 2, 2016)

ALPINEZONE.COM

The northeast guide to mountain adventure


----------



## snoseek (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> ALPINEZONE.COM
> 
> The northeast guide to mountain adventure



Eastern focus was Greg's mission for the site when he started it 15 years ago, but times change.
Probably need to change the slogan considering half the ownership lives in Colorado, numerous members have moved out there and several more ski there frequently.  

AZ will never be TGR or Epic in terms of Western focus, but I think the evolving diversity of the forums is a very good thing.   Most of our Western "expats" are quite welcoming hosts to folks who travel out there.  I really can't think of a negative aspect of Western involvement in the forums.


----------



## jimk (Jun 2, 2016)

Fine discussion and I apologize if some of my posts come across as obnoxious.   As for gloating - I'm guilty  I probably have an inferiority complex around you New Englanders from experiencing so many sparse snow years in the mid-Atlantic.
But I'm also a compulsive picture taker and can't help sharing some of my favorites from time to time.  This thread seemed to beg for a little of that.  Occasionally folks give me positive feedback for posting eye candy, especially if forum members are featured in some pics.  FWIW, my wife and I paid our dues raising four children/skiers and I still travel very frugally to maximize slopetime.  

When I have a good experience in NE I share the love for ski resorts in that region too:  http://www.dcski.com/columnists/index.php?columnist_id=8

Just for fun here are five Eastern photos from recent years.

AZ member KevinF at Sugarloaf, 2014:





One of my favorites of my son at Wildcat, 2010:





Suicide Six, this line was suicidal in 1936, still a good bump workout 80 years later :





Whiteface summit view, 2014:





MRG single chair:


----------



## Jully (Jun 2, 2016)

Love them! Beautiful pictures. I love the diversity of NE resorts there too.


----------



## Brad J (Jun 2, 2016)

jimk said:


> Hey Brad.  Good chance I'll go, perhaps with my son?  Won't decide until later.  Need to see how some other things line up for next winter.  W/B is a bucket list destination for all North Americans and I've never been.  The trip "meisters" are a real fun Canadian couple I've known for several years.  How about you?



I have not figured out my year yet , will wait until fall to decide. have a good summer.


----------



## witch hobble (Jun 2, 2016)

Even Tupac was really an east coast homie.  It's cool.  Gloat away, I enjoy it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 2, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Eastern focus was Greg's mission for the site when he started it 15 years ago, but times change.
> Probably need to change the slogan considering half the ownership lives in Colorado, numerous members have moved out there and several more ski there frequently.
> 
> AZ will never be TGR or Epic in terms of Western focus, but I think the evolving diversity of the forums is a very good thing.   Most of our Western "expats" are quite welcoming hosts to folks who travel out there.  I really can't think of a negative aspect of Western involvement in the forums.


Yes there is a thread for that.

[h=2]Non-Northeast Skiing Trip Reports[/h]Submit and discuss skiing and snowboarding trip reports from outside the Northeastern USA.


----------



## cdskier (Jun 3, 2016)

As much as the western pics make me jealous, I still don't mind seeing them once in a while. It does certainly make me want to go out there one day. My biggest worry is that I'm always afraid that I won't want to come back to the east! 8)

Also, nice NE pics jimk!


----------



## dlague (Jun 3, 2016)

Well being an eastern skier since '77  and learning to Ski at Jay Peak, I had minimal experience ski other areas beside being station in Europe in the 80s and some skiing in Southern California (much like NE).  I have looked at pictures and TR for other places on this forum and I finally bit the bullet and traveled to Banff last season and then to Colorado this season.  Do not let anyone fool you skiing here or in western Canada is much different than NE.  Everything feels bigger the snow is natural, chutes are thrilling, bump trails are longer, views are exilleratiing, and I could go on.  There are places like Keystone where runs are like NE resorts on steroids and they are an example of a place with bump runs that take the wind out of you.

That being said, I always enjoyed when others shared their stories and that is what inspired me to ski out here and eventually move out here.  I want to share the experience because it is different.  Many people come out here when everyone else is doing the same but we have run into many easterners who have made the trip out here in May and I bet we will talk to some here in June.  I also am in awe of the amount of snow and I would suspect the diehards on this forum would feel the same.  I love NE skiing and always will.  But it is different here and we like it.

BTW I think Epic and TGR forums are not as fun.  I have been on this forum actively even in the summer for 4 or so years and being out west does not change that.  I will continue to enjoy pics and TR from where ever by whomever.  That is the fun part and I enjoy pics.  Last note,  my kids ask to skiing vacations which makes my wife nuts since she would like one year to have a warm beach winter vacation.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 3, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> Very preliminary Quebec plan...
> 
> 
> Day/Night
> ...



MSA, Massif and Stoneham are all on the same pass plan. You buy the day and can decide which of the three you want to ski any given day.

Valinouet is a long drive, where do you plan on crossing the St. Lawrence, Quebec City? How many total days are you planning on?


----------



## ironhippy (Jun 3, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I have looked at Val D'Irene also thanks. May wind up doing a week trip up that way and another week at  MSA/Le Massif. A lot will depend on snow conditions also.



If you are considering doing a week in the Gaspe area, Murdochville is on the other side of the Chic Chocs and has very good terrain, but only a tbar lift and they are only open on weekends/holidays. 
However, if you are interested, there is great touring/cat/heli skiing between Amqui and Murdochville, and way more skiing than you could do in a week.

The Gaspe is north enough that it usually avoids any rain and they get the storms that come from quebec and that roll up the coast, however as you stated it always depends on snow conditions.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 3, 2016)

ironhippy said:


> If you are considering doing a week in the Gaspe area, Murdochville is on the other side of the Chic Chocs and has very good terrain, but only a tbar lift and they are only open on weekends/holidays.
> However, if you are interested, there is great touring/cat/heli skiing between Amqui and Murdochville, and way more skiing than you could do in a week.
> 
> The Gaspe is north enough that it usually avoids any rain and they get the storms that come from quebec and that roll up the coast, however as you stated it always depends on snow conditions.



My interest in the area stems from a trip report you posted a few years ago. I need to do more research but it seems like a place with a lot of adventure. My oldest son will be very interested in cat or heliskiing.


----------



## dlague (Jun 3, 2016)

JimG. said:


> My interest in the area stems from a trip report you posted a few years ago. I need to do more research but it seems like a place with a lot of adventure. My oldest son will be very interested in cat or heliskiing.



I remember that and it introduced a new are that i never considered or knew about.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 3, 2016)

dlague said:


> I remember that and it introduced a new are that i never considered or knew about.



I was naively shocked at how many ski areas there are just in Quebec.


----------



## dlague (Jun 3, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I was naively shocked at how many ski areas there are just in Quebec.



I knew about the Laurentians and I knew about the Eastern Townships (live closeby) but I was not aware of places closer to Quebec City until I went to a ski show.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I was naively shocked at how many ski areas there are just in Quebec.



It's interesting how many small ones still exist that otherwise would not down in New England.


----------



## ironhippy (Jun 3, 2016)

JimG. said:


> My interest in the area stems from a trip report you posted a few years ago. I need to do more research but it seems like a place with a lot of adventure. My oldest son will be very interested in cat or heliskiing.



hey thanks, I wanted to get back up there this winter but it didn't work out.

There's not a lot up there, but the scenery is amazing. It's a 3 or so our drive from Amqui to Murdochville, but the drive is really nice, on one side is the St Lawerance River and the other side is 1000 foot mountains.

Here is a good site for backcountry skiing in the gaspe: http://www.skichicchocs.com/en/


----------



## ironhippy (Jun 3, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> It's interesting how many small ones still exist that otherwise would not down in New England.



it really is quite amazing, in the mountains it seems like every town has their own ski hill. Very European.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2016)

ironhippy said:


> it really is quite amazing, in the mountains it seems like every town has their own ski hill. Very European.



Vermont used to be like that......my town (Lyndon) had "its" hill.  It still operates.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2016)

Probably a number of reasons the community hills still thrive in PQ more than New England.

1.  Not as many mega resorts that people tend to flock to and ignore smaller areas.  Tremblant and Mouth St. Anne and to a lesser extent Massif and the Eastern Township areas.

2. Reduced overhead due to less need for snowmaking, fewer lifts and I'm sure many places not operating 7 days a week. 

3. Doesn't the government invest in a fair bit more ski areas in PQ than NE?


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 3, 2016)

JimG. said:


> MSA, Massif and Stoneham are all on the same pass plan. You buy the day and can decide which of the three you want to ski any given day.
> 
> Valinouet is a long drive, where do you plan on crossing the St. Lawrence, Quebec City? How many total days are you planning on?



Probably ski 10-12 days.  Depends on friends, but they might be more than happy to fly home from Quebec City.  Yes would cross the St. Lawrence at Quebec City.  Valiouet is a ways up there, but once at Grand Fonds we might as well keep driving.

As for the number of ski areas in Quebec, yes it's a big number.  But if you look at the the size NH/VT/MA combined and the part of Quebec that actually has people living in it, the numbers aren't so crazy.


----------



## Los (Jun 3, 2016)

Jim K - Wow. Those are absolutely beautiful pics. Just wow.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Holy crap, you guys are just learning there's skiing north of the border.


----------



## dlague (Jun 4, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Holy crap, you guys are just learning there's skiing north of the border.



I just don't ever pay attention to places around Quebec City.  I skied Bromont at night as a teenager.  Also always wanted to ski Laurentions.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 4, 2016)

My remark wasn't directed at anyone in particular. Just amazes me there's so much talk about QC lately. Been there a 1/2 dozen times & the last time I was there you didn't need a passport. Yes it's been awhile.


----------



## abc (Jun 4, 2016)

ironhippy said:


> If you are considering doing a week in the Gaspe area, Murdochville is on the other side of the Chic Chocs and has very good terrain, but only a tbar lift and they are only open on weekends/holidays.
> However, if you are interested, there is great touring/cat/heli skiing between Amqui and Murdochville, and way more skiing than you could do in a week.
> 
> The Gaspe is north enough that it usually avoids any rain and they get the storms that come from quebec and that roll up the coast, however as you stated it always depends on snow conditions.





dlague said:


> I knew about the Laurentians and I knew about the Eastern Townships (live closeby) but I was not aware of places closer to Quebec City until I went to a ski show.


That's the kind of posts that brings me to THIS forum in the past. But now I have to wade through gazzilion posts about how great the western mega resorts are in order to fish out one post about the northeast gems. 

That is, if some one doesn't highjack the thread by posting something about how much the west is better in whatever regard in the interim.  

Last year was a bad snow year. I'm hoping that's the cause of the anomaly. But if it continues, I wouldn't waste my time to visit yet-another-western-focused ski forum. An inferior one in that BTW. 

If I want information on western resorts, epicski.com is far better. There're some photographer there that are almost professional caliber, their ski stokes are just utterly unbelievable!


----------



## JimG. (Jun 4, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> My remark wasn't directed at anyone in particular. Just amazes me there's so much talk about QC lately. Been there a 1/2 dozen times & the last time I was there you didn't need a passport. Yes it's been awhile.



Just never thought about it before this past crummy snow season. Now that I'm looking at it more I like what I see. 

I think the relative absence of "mega resorts" (I'll exclude Tremblant from what I've heard, will visit there midweek next season) is a big part of the appeal to me.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 4, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> Probably ski 10-12 days.  Depends on friends, but they might be more than happy to fly home from Quebec City.  Yes would cross the St. Lawrence at Quebec City.  Valiouet is a ways up there, but once at Grand Fonds we might as well keep driving.
> 
> As for the number of ski areas in Quebec, yes it's a big number.  But if you look at the the size NH/VT/MA combined and the part of Quebec that actually has people living in it, the numbers aren't so crazy.



Aggressive plan for 12 days but doable if you bunch things together geographically.

I've been as far north as Chibougamau which is up there. That was on a fishing trip.


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 5, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Aggressive plan for 12 days but doable if you bunch things together geographically.
> 
> I've been as far north as Chibougamau which is up there. That was on a fishing trip.



Funny, I'm thinking it will be one of our least aggresive trips.  No plane or rental car is always nice.  And there's not a lot of distance from place to place.  Last years Northern BC trip was one of the more agressive and very tricky to plan.  As far as I could tell it would only work 1 or 2 weeks a year if you wanted to hit everything.  We've been doing the "ski safari" type trips for quite a while now, so skiing an area and moving on to the next is no big deal.  Now doing it French on the other hand.....well we'll hopefully see.  At any rate I'm already getting excited for it.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 5, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> Funny, I'm thinking it will be one of our least aggresive trips.  No plane or rental car is always nice.  And there's not a lot of distance from place to place.  Last years Northern BC trip was one of the more agressive and very tricky to plan.  As far as I could tell it would only work 1 or 2 weeks a year if you wanted to hit everything.  We've been doing the "ski safari" type trips for quite a while now, so skiing an area and moving on to the next is no big deal.  Now doing it French on the other hand.....well we'll hopefully see.  At any rate I'm already getting excited for it.



English is usually spoken well enough for any business transaction. No worries there.

The ski areas are plentiful and many can be skied via the safari style you like without ridiculous amounts of driving.


----------



## jaytrem (Jun 5, 2016)

JimG. said:


> English is usually spoken well enough for any business transaction. No worries there.
> 
> The ski areas are plentiful and many can be skied via the safari style you like without ridiculous amounts of driving.



That's good to know, thanks.  My foreign language skills are dreadful at best.  I keep asking a Haitian coworker to only speak French to me, but that's not going too well.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 5, 2016)

ironhippy said:


> hey thanks, I wanted to get back up there this winter but it didn't work out.
> 
> There's not a lot up there, but the scenery is amazing. It's a 3 or so our drive from Amqui to Murdochville, but the drive is really nice, on one side is the St Lawerance River and the other side is 1000 foot mountains.
> 
> Here is a good site for backcountry skiing in the gaspe: http://www.skichicchocs.com/en/



Just had a chance to check out the website. Great site and filled with good info.


----------



## ironhippy (Jun 6, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Just had a chance to check out the website. Great site and filled with good info.



glad to hear it, here is another one that is based out of Murdochville, it appears they've added rafting this year.

http://www.chic-chac.ca/en/


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 6, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Just never thought about it before this past crummy snow season. Now that I'm looking at it more I like what I see.
> 
> I think the relative absence of "mega resorts" (I'll exclude Tremblant from what I've heard, will visit there midweek next season) is a big part of the appeal to me.


Resorts are fairly mega around QC, MSA has a 8 pass gondola, hs bubble quad & 2 other hs quads. LM has a 4 pass. gondola & 2 hs quads. Stoneham has a hs bubble quad but yes most of there other lifts are antiquated. Even little Le Rolaise is installing a hs six pack this summer.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 6, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Resorts are fairly mega around QC, MSA has a 8 pass gondola, hs bubble quad & 2 other hs quads. LM has a 4 pass. gondola & 2 hs quads. Stoneham has a hs bubble quad but yes most of there other lifts are antiquated. Even little Le Rolaise is installing a hs six pack this summer.



I think high speed lifts are more the rule than the exception nowadays. Tremblant fits the mega resort tag, similar to Vail or Aspen in CO or Snowbird (less so) and Park City in UT. Mountains with many resort activities, shopping, spas, etc.

MSA was very nice and had nice amenities but it will never be mistaken for being a mega resort. That was my impression anyway.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 6, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I think high speed lifts are more the rule than the exception nowadays. Tremblant fits the mega resort tag, similar to Vail or Aspen in CO or Snowbird (less so) and Park City in UT. Mountains with many resort activities, shopping, spas, etc.
> 
> MSA was very nice and had nice amenities but it will never be mistaken for being a mega resort. That was my impression anyway.


Which areas in the northeast compare to the western mega resorts? None, not even Tremblant.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 6, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Which areas in the northeast compare to the western mega resorts? None, not even Tremblant.



Agreed. I would probably add a place like Holiday Valley to the list just because Ellicottville is designed to be a mega resort. Just no mega vertical.


----------



## raisingarizona (Jun 7, 2016)

Trying to recall it all is a little blurry but after the fact and watching the footage I'm pretty sure it was something like this.....


----------



## abc (Jun 7, 2016)

Neve been to tremblant. Is it more 'mega' feel than Killington and Stowe?


----------



## JimG. (Jun 7, 2016)

raisingarizona said:


> Trying to recall it all is a little blurry but after the fact and watching the footage I'm pretty sure it was something like this.....



Flat Iron trees my fav sequence.

Nice gully shots too.


----------



## machski (Jun 7, 2016)

abc said:


> Neve been to tremblant. Is it more 'mega' feel than Killington and Stowe?



Yes, because the base village is fully integrated into the mountain.  You can park your car and never really need it til you leave.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 7, 2016)

machski said:


> Yes, because the base village is fully integrated into the mountain.  You can park your car and never really need it til you leave.



But.....where do you stop for a beer !



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Jun 8, 2016)

raisingarizona said:


> Trying to recall it all is a little blurry but after the fact and watching the footage I'm pretty sure it was something like this.....


That was awfully nice

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------

